# Walking my puppy



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have any dog training classes available where you are?
I would start very slow. Put the leash on and then use treats to get him to follow you. I'd start with only 5 to 10 minutes at a time, then put the puppy away and take the lab for a walk!


----------

